# Sorry Maiden - Really stuck,new flat needed asap!!



## teacherman (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi i am sorry to ask like this but i need a new two bed flat asap. There we are having to vacate due to an emergency in our land lords family as soon as we can. I hope someone can help. I am currently living in Mohandeseen but i am willing to go anywhere at this stage. Panic has set in!!! thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Teacherman, it would help if you would put what rent you can afford etc.
I know where this is a flat in Mohandiseen as someone I know went to have a look, but I think it is about 4000 which really is far too much,
Your best bet is to ask your boab if he knows of anything local to where you are now, tell him you need somewhere to live and he will start looking for you of course he will want commision but thats the way the system works here


----------



## teacherman (Jul 15, 2009)

hi - the price is ok we are stuck so we are willing to look at it at least. Can you pm me a number to contact the letting agent/landlord. 

Your a life saver thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

teacherman said:


> hi - the price is ok we are stuck so we are willing to look at it at least. Can you pm me a number to contact the letting agent/landlord.
> 
> Your a life saver thanks



I will get the phone number today, the flat is near Omar Effendi


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Still trying to get the number for you


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I can't get hold of the person with the number but I will try again tomorrow
Maiden


----------

